# Livingston Marine Mobile Boat/Trailer Repair



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wanted to write a quick review for Shane at Livingston's Marine. I posted a problem on here with my motor trim and Shane contacted me and was at my house the very next day. I was not able to be here during the work day and he worked around my restrictions and was still able to get my boat fixed in no time at all. If you are not able to take your boat to a shop, Livingston's Marine will come to your house to fix your boat or trailer. Two thumbs up. Great service and fast response.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Do they do gelcoat repair?


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Gel Coat*

Not sure. You'd have to go direct. Shane browses this forum regularly so I'm sure he will contact you if you dont contact him first. Look into the thread where I am requesting help on a motor Trim relay and I think his info is there.


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

*Kudo's to Shane*

Been telling you all for 3 plus years about Shane. Good guy and will be calling on him with any maintenance needs. Worth every penny just for time saved and honesty.

Mike


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

*Livingstons*

For every good review there is a bad one I have used Shane before about 3-4 years ago. Came to my house yes that was good. I have a hectic work schedule and he worked around it. The rest not so good. Changed a bunch of parts my boat did not need because he had no idea what was wrong. Broke the keel off on the outboard collected $600 from my wife who did not know anybetter and left before I made it home. I called him when I got home to ask about the broken keel he blamed it on his "helper" and said it would not affect anything but appearance. But he did offer to come back and jb weld it back on. I truly hope he has gotten better over the years but this was my experience with livingstons. I would NOT recommend.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston marine*

Paxton: we do not do gel coat repair. 

Hobart: pm sent


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard good things about Shane Livingston. Good to hear another positive review.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Most trailer repair has a one day turn around and we can come to you for most repairs or bearing replacing/cleaning and repacking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

Make that two bad reviews. Based on the good reviews here on PFF, I called Shane a few weeks ago to ask him to come out and take a look at a project boat I bought and tell me what I needed to do to fix it, how much for his part or was it worth fixing at all. Being a newby to boating, there are several areas that need work that I know nothing about and some things I can fix myself. He said he would be out at the end of last week.to take a look but never showed up and never called to explain why he could not make it. . If he didn't want to waste his time on it just say so, I understand and will find another way to get it fixed, but don't blow smoke up my ass. Not cool


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have had a yamaha and a Johnson worked on by him. Yamaha runs great. Johnson never did. Great person and always answered and returned my calls.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

man don't know what to think I got a Johnson needs rebuilt ,so guess odds would be better if it was a Yamaha


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup: Two thumbs up for Shane here. He fixed a pair of 200hp HPDI's for me this summer.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Three years ago I bought an older boat. Shane has done almost all of my work on my 1970 Mako 17 and a 1985 Evinrude 70. And boy plenty of work was needed. Very pleased. I will continue to use him when ever I need help. Oh yeah and he did some trailer work as well. Like everyone else in the industry hopes to be, he is busy, however he always returns my calls and having someone come to the house to work on the boat cant be beat.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

jaster said:


> Have had a yamaha and a Johnson worked on by him. Yamaha runs great. Johnson never did. Great person and always answered and returned my calls.


If I remember correctly it ran great until the boat came to a stop and it would wash over the cowlin and drown the plugs so before you say bad things about someone give all the facts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I ride quads through water over the handlebars on a regular basis. So with die elec. grease in all the plug boots and the cowl seal replaced and sealed, maybe something was still getting wet? Even though it was completely dry inside? 

I appologize, IT DID HAVE OTHER ISSUES. I idled around the bay, when it did run, and fished with it all year. So I guess one would say maybe it was fixed? I just assume be told it wont work up front. Take it for a spin. If it was drowning to begin with tell me it will not work, charge me for your time doing so? 

I AM BY NO MEANS BASHING LIVINGSTON. As I said, he returned my calls when I called. Kept up with me when I was looking at trying to get another motor and put on it. Even sent me a msg and and told me to call him with my current johnson problem. However I feel that without a proper diagnosis of the last one with a problem, I can throw parts at it till its fixed, and thats what I feel gets done. I have only ever had an outboard at Livingston or another hole in the wall in Chumuckla, Shane is much better than that fella I feel. That said, maybe thats what the major marine repair places do? I dont know, I have just decided to fix them them self. In my dealings with people over the years, I have come to realize I must ask to much of people?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I wasn't picking on u jaster I was just saying that there is 2 sides to every story but if we missed any calls or forgot call backs were very sorry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston marine*

Yes very Sorry. If you don't here back from me please give me a call and remind me. 

Thanks sjane


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Shane rebuilt a 150 evinrude for me and the motor is still running strong... He has always helped me as a new boater.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Reviews*

I dont think tagging on to someone's good review of a business is a good place to write a bad review. Everyone has equal opportunity to write reviews. If there was a problem 3-4 yrs ago, the review should have been written then.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

afcopper15 said:


> I dont think tagging on to someone's good review of a business is a good place to write a bad review. Everyone has equal opportunity to write reviews. If there was a problem 3-4 yrs ago, the review should have been written then.


I wasn't a member then. And I am sure I am not the only one out there that something like this has happened to. So I put in my 2 cents that is what this forum is for correct? So I will reply to threads as I wish as you do.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Dropped my boat off lastnight at Shanes,cant wait to put a great report out for him cause that means I'm back on the water!!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Shane came out to my place today and worked on my '97 225 Mercury. Replaced water pump, impeller, put in new plugs, and took off oil injector and put on some new zincs for me. He showed up on time, did good work and was very reasonable. I wouldn't hesitate to use him again and I'm sure I will.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Shane give me a call please. Limbo called me and said my boat is still at his shop and will be locked up till Monday I left you a message. Thx


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*boat/trailer repair*

shane please call dan 944 3852 to schedule work that you gave me an estimate on in August. tks dan plantz


----------

